# Need to change IP address range on DHCP server



## eisenerg (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello all,
I have an interesting situation. Our network here uses 129.1.X.XXX. This was a holdover from an old UNIX system that was set up way back in the early '90s. We are now using Windows Server 2003 (3 servers) and I want to change the IP range to a private address (10.XX.X.XXX). Is there a simple way to do this? Can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if all of the machines are using DHCP, it should be pretty simple. OTOH, if they're all statically assigned, it will be a lot more work. :smile:

We'd have to know more about all the network topology to provide a detailed answer.


----------



## eisenerg (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi John, thanks for replying.
There is one main server that is the DHCP. All 3 servers have static ips, and there are 5 printers and 2 clients that are static as well. The rest of them are dynamic.
The DNS is on the main server, and there is a gateway that is a D-link router. This is used only for internet access.

My thoughts are to change the 3 server ips to the new configuration, then change the DHCP pool to match. Once that is done go around and change all the devices that have static addresses.

Is that enough information? I'm kind of new to this level and as such am somewhat unsure of some terms and such.


----------

